
Don't End the Week with Nothing - shubhamjain
https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/do-not-end-the-week-with-nothing
======
zeveb
Four years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7179098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7179098)

But that's not criticism. This is a _really_ good and valuable article for
creative professionals to read, and absorb.

